# Can spring grass really have this much of an effect on behaviour?!



## Walrus (22 April 2009)

Has anyone else's pony/horse reacted in quite an extreme way to the spring grass? Pony is normally quite slow, stubborn but will have a spook and a buck. Last couple of times I've ridden he's been like a coiled spring. Today I got off before I was bucked off and popped him on the lunge where he promptly turned himself inside out bucking and racing round at breakneck speed. I stood there holding on thinking "thank gosh I'm not on there!". Change in behaviour coincides precisely with increased turnout, spring grass appearing and weight gain due to grass. Has this happened to anyone else? Am planning on lunging before riding and holding on and hopefully he'll calm down. Does this sound like a plan, have your horses calmed down after pahses like this?

Cheers


----------



## Damnation (22 April 2009)

Spring grass can effect some horses in this way. I suppose after grazing on winter grass with little nutritional value, summer grass would be like a sugar rush 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I am quite lucky though, my mare isn't really effected by spring grass..


----------



## Booboos (22 April 2009)

Spring grass can cause 'high spirits' and lunging can be very helpful! If the behaviour is extreme and does not calm down after lunging you may want to get back/saddle/teeth checked in case your horse is reacting to pain.


----------



## flowerlady (22 April 2009)

Alot of horses around us have got that spring feeling


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (22 April 2009)

Completly normal!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Will pass - usually a week or so. I think its a combination of the grass, more turnout and sunshine - puts a smile on their face and a spring in their step!!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (22 April 2009)

Oh blimey - my ned is the opposite! Head down, stuffs his face. Only stops eating when he is so bloated he's in danger of bursting. Then like a beach donkey on hacks.


----------



## Paddockornament (23 April 2009)

Yep, my lovely laid back boy can be a complete nightmare on spring grass. This year I took him right off grass altogether and he came right very quickly.


----------



## lynspop (23 April 2009)

Few of our school neddies are starting to act a bit like this. Luckily we have a small paddock which has little grazing where we can bung any baddies for a few days to a week until they settle down. While in the "bad boys field" as I call it, they get hay etc, but the grass is limited and they soon settle.
But agree with lunging before riding- we also do this with the ponies who may be a little sharp.


----------



## harrihjc (23 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh blimey - my ned is the opposite! Head down, stuffs his face. Only stops eating when he is so bloated he's in danger of bursting. Then like a beach donkey on hacks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Has the same effect  on mine, he's so lethargic! Only time we get a display of energy is if I really push him to work, then we get very impressive bucking displays, then he goes straight back to plodding...can't win!!


----------



## kellyeaton (23 April 2009)

touch wood mine are ok at the monet but yes can have this effect on some horses it is all the sugar in it so it is like a big sugar rush going to there head!


----------



## Sprout (23 April 2009)

My daughter's pony is particularly affected by the spring grass, and we normally have to lunge him before riding just for a few weeks till it passes, but this spring he is worse than ever!  ( Teeth, back and saddle have all been checked! )

We cant wait for him to calm down a bit!


----------



## charlie55 (23 April 2009)

Mine is a loon too. Has been for the last week and half. He had a fun lunge the other day. 5 laps of the school broncing, nearly fell over 3 times. He is so forward going at the moment, and strong. Roll on end of spring grass lol


----------



## Tnavas (23 April 2009)

It's Magnesium deficiency! 
When the grass grows so fast as in Spring and Autumn it doesn't carry enough Magnesium. Magnesium deficiency causes hightened sensitivity so the horse reacts to stimulus.
They can have a variety of symptoms from high spirits to muscle tremor. It's also know as Grass Teteny as the symptoms are so close to Tetenus.
One year two of the riding school ponies were impossible - both were about on their knees when touched. I called the vet who after examining them told me that they were magnesium deficient and to feed a tablespoon of Epsom salts in the feed twice daily for a couple of weeks. Sorted them out in a couple of days. Since then my horses have had free access to a Magnesium mineral block in Spring and Autumn when there are grass growth flushes.


----------



## samstar (23 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It's Magnesium deficiency! 
When the grass grows so fast as in Spring and Autumn it doesn't carry enough Magnesium. Magnesium deficiency causes hightened sensitivity so the horse reacts to stimulus.
They can have a variety of symptoms from high spirits to muscle tremor. It's also know as Grass Teteny as the symptoms are so close to Tetenus.
One year two of the riding school ponies were impossible - both were about on their knees when touched. I called the vet who after examining them told me that they were magnesium deficient and to feed a tablespoon of Epsom salts in the feed twice daily for a couple of weeks. Sorted them out in a couple of days. Since then my horses have had free access to a Magnesium mineral block in Spring and Autumn when there are grass growth flushes. 

[/ QUOTE ]







 how can that be, our horse has been a right bugger to catch the last couple of days and we have put it down to spring grass but he also has equine americas magnitude added to his feed, so it can't be lack of magnesium


----------

